# [solved] authpam problem with courier-imap

## Acronis

hello gentoorianer,

i have a problem with courier-imap.

Each time, when I want to fetch my mails, following appears:

```
Aug 10 21:47:27 server pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:85.178.xx.xx]

Aug 10 21:47:28 server authdaemond: received auth request, service=pop3, authtype=login

Aug 10 21:47:28 server authdaemond: authpam: trying this module

Aug 10 21:47:28 server authdaemond: authpam: sysusername=web1p1, sysuserid=<null>, sysgroupid=502, homedir=/home/mail/web1p1, address=web1p1, fullname=, maildir=<null>, quota=<null>, options=<null>

Aug 10 21:47:28 server authdaemond: authpam: clearpasswd=<null>, passwd=x

Aug 10 21:47:28 server authdaemond: pam_service=pop3, pam_username=web1p1

Aug 10 21:47:29 server authdaemond: pam_authenticate failed, result 7

Aug 10 21:47:29 server authdaemond: authpam: REJECT - try next module

Aug 10 21:47:29 server authdaemond: FAIL, all modules rejected

Aug 10 21:47:29 server pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, user=web1p1, ip=[::ffff:85.178.xx.xx]

Aug 10 21:47:34 server pop3d: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:85.178.xx.xx]

Aug 10 21:47:34 server pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:85.178.xx.xx]

```

Does anybody of you have an advice for me? Should I post the configs for you?

Thanks in advance

GreetzLast edited by Acronis on Sun Aug 13, 2006 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Acronis

The solution:

Insert following in /etc/pam.d/pop and imap 

```
auth            required       pam_unix.so      nullok

account         required       pam_unix.so

password        required       pam_unix.so

session         required       pam_unix.so

```

----------

